# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Mjekesi e keqe

## brooklyn2007

Nuk e di nese eshte ky forumi me i pershtatshem, por mendova qe ta hap kete teme per shkencen kur ajo kthehet ne nje instrument negativ ne duart e njerezve. Ja nje lajm nga Anglia

_________________________________________________

*Injeksion për bllokimin e pubertetit*

Injeksion fëmijëve të moshës 12-vjeçare për të bllokuar zhvillimin e tyre seksual dhe për të bërë të mundur që ata të zgjedhin gjininë e tyre.

Në Britaninë e Madhe, një klinikë është autorizuar për të bërë këto injeksione tek fëmijët që janë konfuzë mbi identitetin e tyre seksual, në mënyrë që të bëjnë një zgjedhje para se në trupin e tyre të shfaqen tiparet e plota femërore apo mashkullore.

Vendimi për kurimin e çrregullimeve të identitetit është marrë disa ditë më parë dhe në klinikën që është hapur në Londër mund të shkojnë fëmijët që ndihen ndryshe.

Ka disa mbështetës të cilët thonë se kjo gjë do të ndihmojë një mashkull që ndjehet femër të kalojë problemet psikologjike që vijnë pas trashjes së zërit në fazën e pubertetit.

http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.p...9263&ref=onews

----------


## xfiles

Ca jane keto kafshe more, njeriu nuk mund te zgjedhe nese eshte mashkull ose femer, sidomos ne ate moshe femijenore.
Keta dashkan ti bejne te gjithe homo me zor.

Nuk ka ligje qe ti heqin qafe elemente te tille?

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Keta dashkan ti bejne te gjithe *homo* me zor


Mos paragjyko me ate fjalen, ok? Jane homo apo jo njerezit, eshte zgjedhja e tyre, dhe nuk besoj se ka dicka qe ty te intereson ne lidhje me zgjedhjet e tyre seksuale, mos bej paragjykuesin se nuk te shkon.

----------


## xfiles

> Mos paragjyko me ate fjalen, ok? Jane homo apo jo njerezit, eshte zgjedhja e tyre, dhe nuk besoj se ka dicka qe ty te intereson ne lidhje me zgjedhjet e tyre seksuale, mos bej paragjykuesin se nuk te shkon.


Homo eshte nje fjale, nuk eshte paragjykim ta perdoresh,
ne fakt nuk kam asgje kunder tyre, ka shume personazhe historik homoseksual ose biseksual qe i respektoj jashte mase keshtu qe nuk eshte ky problemi.

Problemi qendron kur ti nderhyn ne zhvillimin normal biologjik te nje femije duke i nderruar seksin.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Atehere te ishe shprehur me bute, dhe jo aq taze :buzeqeshje: 
Per kete problem me mire do ishte nje psikolog, jo keto lloj injektimesh qe cenojne integritetin e femijes.

----------


## xfiles

Pikerisht, je dakord me mua qe kjo gje eshte gabim.
Sidomos ne nje moshe delikate dhe tej mase konfuze sic eshte puberteti.
Duhet tamam nje psikolog, asgje me teper.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Jo vetem psikologu, por edhe mbeshtetja famijare, edukimi, dhe shoqerimi i duhur qe i jep orienntimin e tij natyral, nese eshte mashkull normal me shume te shoqerohet me meshkuj dhe pak  a shume  te ndaje te njejtat hobi qe kane meshkujt, nuk do ishte  e natyrshme dhe as e shendetshme psh te merrej me muhabete femrash apo me hobi femrash, sa pak a shume keshtu fillon. Me kujtohet nje deshmi e nje mashkulli qe kishte preferenca seksuale ndaj seksit te njejte te tij (meshkuj), dhe thoshte qe kjo gje kishte filluar t'i jepte efekt qe femije sepse nusja e xhajes se tij, i thoshte qe ishte femije i bukur si vajze dhe ia lynte buzet me buzekuq sepse i thoshte qe i kishte te bukura si femer, e keshtu fillon pastaj devijimi.... 

Mesimi i sjelljes eshte shume i rendesishem mendoj; kam motren e nje shoqes e cila vishet dhe ka te ecur mashkulli, sepse ashtu e paska edhe halla e saj, nuk di te them a eshte "ashtu" se nuk e kam pyetur, por ama nuk eshte dicka e hijshme dhe e natyrshme per nje femer.

----------


## _Mersin_

> Homo eshte nje fjale, nuk eshte paragjykim ta perdoresh,
> ne fakt nuk kam asgje kunder tyre, ka shume personazhe historik homoseksual ose biseksual qe i respektoj *jashte mase* keshtu qe nuk eshte ky problemi.
> 
> Problemi qendron kur ti nderhyn ne zhvillimin normal biologjik te nje femije duke i nderruar seksin.


Kujdes me ate masen ti mos na kalosh ylberin.Mjekesia ti fuse ndonje shiringe hormonesh ketyre homove ti ktheje ne indetitet/

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Kujdes me ate masen ti mos na kalosh ylberin.Mjekesia ti fuse ndonje shiringe hormonesh ketyre homove ti ktheje ne indetitet/


Kush po flet; ky qe merret me muhabete femrash!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Besoj se kta femij me par duhet te konsultohen me ndonje psikolog , e pastaj te vendosin se cduan te jen mashkuj apo femra .
Kam nje deshir te papar qe 24 or te futem ne mendjet e ketyre njerzve , te shof si ju funksionon se jan shume jasht realitetit. 
Nuk arrij akoma te kuptoj kte perdorimin e fjales ndryshe per cdo gje , ne cdo gje .
Dhe un e ndjej veten ndryshe qe skom aq lek si Paris Hilton ku te shkoj te ankohem ?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## kleadoni

> Nuk e di nese eshte ky forumi me i pershtatshem, por mendova qe ta hap kete teme per shkencen kur ajo kthehet ne nje instrument negativ ne duart e njerezve. Ja nje lajm nga Anglia
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Injeksion për bllokimin e pubertetit*
> 
> Injeksion fëmijëve të moshës 12-vjeçare për të bllokuar zhvillimin e tyre seksual dhe për të bërë të mundur që ata të zgjedhin gjininë e tyre.
> 
> Në Britaninë e Madhe, një klinikë është autorizuar për të bërë këto injeksione tek fëmijët që janë konfuzë mbi identitetin e tyre seksual, në mënyrë që të bëjnë një zgjedhje para se në trupin e tyre të shfaqen tiparet e plota femërore apo mashkullore.
> ...


Ne nje moshe te tille, jo vetem qe nuk jane ende konfuze ne lidhje me identitetin e tyre seksual, por nuk jane as ne gjendje e bejne zgjedhje.                Do jene prinderit ato qe do japin mendimin e tyre e femija do e pranoj, normalisht. 
Pastaj, jam edhe e mendimit qe nuk eshte semundje te ndihesh femer (nese je mashkull) apo mashkull (nese je femer), ndaj nuk nevojitet nje ilac.

Personalisht, deri ne moshen 12 vjece kam qene si cun, floke te shkurtra, lozja futboll ne rruge (e jo me kukulla ne shpi  :ngerdheshje: ) etj etj, por pastaj, nga fillimi i gjimnazit ndryshova krejtesisht. 
Shyqyr Zotit qe nuk ekzistonte ky injeksioni ne ate periudhe  :Lulja3:

----------


## s0ni

Mbase mund te jem gabim por une e di qe homoseksualet me duket se i pelqen gjinia qe jane aktualisht, kane vetem problem social dmth pse nuk pranohen ne shoqeri per orientimin e tyre. Ato veta qe jane mashkull dhe e mendojne veten si femra quhen transseksual, keto kan problem me gjinine.

Artikulli eshte shume i pacaktuar edhe i shkurter, gjithsesi jam kundra kesaj nderhyrje.

----------


## _Mersin_

> Kush po flet; ky qe merret me muhabete femrash!


Si mos flasesh per femren nga kendveshtrimi i nje mashkulli.Arkimedi nuk e di vdiq beqar apo i martum por kerkoi nje pike qe te levizte boten me leven e tij.E kupton sa e rendesishme eshte pika?

Para se fjalët të mbarojnë me pikë,
le të fillojnë nga pika! Pika është vetëm pikë,
Por pa pikën fjalët e humbasin kuptimin.
Edhe pikë.

----------


## PINK

po mire shkenca ecen, teknologjia gjithashtu. Po sdo me thene gje. Se besoj se ka prinder qe do shkojne me vrap atje. Ky eshte me shume si lajm sensacional, se cfare eshte ne gjendje te bej shkenca sot.

----------

